# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > سوال: غیر فعال بودن دیزاینر

## ma.andishe

سلام
من ویژوال استودیو 2015 رو نصب کردم و زامارین 4.0.1.145 رو هم نصب کردم .حالا که میام یک پروژه اندروید تعریف میکنم میبنم اصلا دیزاینر لود نمیشه و عملا نمیتونم ابزاری رو درگ کنم.دوستان لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## ma.andishe

سلام
دوستان من زامارین رو اپدیت کردم به 4.1.0.530 باز مشکل حل نشد.لطقا راهنمایی کنید.خیلی اذیت شدم .
با ویندورز 10 و ویژوال استودیو 2015 بهتره چه ورژنی از زامارین نصب کنم بهتره؟
ایا امکان داره ورژن قبلی کرکش خراب بوذه از پی سی دانلود گرفته بودم؟
لطفا اگه کسی میدونه راهنمایی کنه

----------


## Hamishebahar

فعلاً این مشکل وجود داره.
روی فایل های axml راست کلیک کنید و open with رو بزنید سپس Designer رو انتخاب کنید

----------


## M aJi D

> سلام
> من ویژوال استودیو 2015 رو نصب کردم و زامارین 4.0.1.145 رو هم نصب کردم .حالا که میام یک پروژه اندروید تعریف میکنم میبنم اصلا دیزاینر لود نمیشه و عملا نمیتونم ابزاری رو درگ کنم.دوستان لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید




به این سایت سر بزنید xamarinfa.ir
هم راهنمای نصب زامارین داره هم شروع یک پروژه در زامارین که در اون طراحی ظاهر برنامه موبایل در زامارین رو هم داره .

----------

